# Contrôler son iPhone avec son iPad



## Slaanor (6 Février 2015)

Est ce que cela est possible sans forcément briser son os ^^
Y a t il une application gratuite qui fait ca ? 
En gros ça sera pour changer la musique qui tourne sur mon iPhone a partir de mon iPad


----------

